# Just wanted to introduce myself



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am 37, I have an 8 year old daughter from a previous relationship. Met my DH and we married last July. He has no children at all

I'd had the mirena coil in for 5 years which was removed in Sept, but following irregular periods (which I had put down to being post coil) we only started TTC Dec.

However my AF has been very irregular since then cycle days 29, 14, 29, 60 - I skipped March completely ! And I keep experiencing abdominal pain, tiredness and nausea so GP referred me to a gynae (luckily I get free private through work so seen quickly). 

Abnomality found in uterus on ultrasound - have a hysteroscopy and lapaoscopy tomorrow, although cons does not think this is serious and suspects a fibroid (had these twice before) or a polyp. Cons also took loads of bloods, for which I received the results yesterday and feel I have just been hit with a bat as I had a CD4 FSH of 25.8 !! All other tests were totally normal - L H and estrogen levels were spot on. Cons is "hoping" it is just a glitch - but I suspect he is just holding off the worse. I am not really sure what the normal levels of LH/estrogen with the high FSH level means - am new to all this and only just realising how high that is for a CD4 test.

Anyway have to go back for more bloods on CD21 and also CD2 of my next cycle (assuming my next one turns up) ! In the vain hope its a one off. Not too hopeful as I recently discovered my Mum had menopause at 36. I don't have too many other symptoms apart from the tired/nausea stuff. But no flushes, sweats etc nothing

Finding it a bit hard to talk about at the moment. My Mum and MIL don't really know what to say - I probably wouldn't either in their position. Oh apart from the obligatory "well you have one already". Doesn't help when DH has none.

Anyway still trying to get my head around all this but any help would be much appreciated

Debs xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi hun

just wanted to let you know that your FSH can change every month, so dont worry, hopefully its a glitch and it will be much lower next time.

good luck hun

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Debbiecakes

Well, firstly, welcome to FF - you've found the best place to be.  Friends and family can be fantastic, but I think if they've not been through it, it's hard to comprehend all the emotions that you go through.

Like you, I am 37 and have a nearly 4-year-old, but are ttc #2.  I had FSH levels between 19 and 21.9 and I have been diagnosed as peri-menopausal.  However, I refuse to give up on the chance of another baby just yet.  I have been taking a low dose HRT to boost my oestradiol levels and trying to eat as healthily as possible. I've had 2 IUI's and am currently on my 2nd 2ww.   

I just wanted to say that I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you've been hit with a bat.  I had no expectation of what my diagnosis was going to be, and as my Mum didn't have her menopause till her late 40's thought I was fine.  

I really hope that after your tests tomorrow (good luck by the way) you will have a clearer picture and then can plan what to do next.  I wish you the very, very best of luck in having #2.

, Julie XXX


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Julie - I will keep everything crossed that I can

Although with have the ops tomorrow it might be a little difficult to cross my legs  

Thank you so much for both replies. Its great to find a forum with others who understand whats happening

Debs


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

You're welcome hun.  Just blown you some bubbles to, to get you into double figures. 

Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.
XXX


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi debbie, Just wanted to say hi and welcome you to the boards. I'm fairly new here too and just trying to get over my first BFN from an ICSI cycle in Jan. It's absolutely devastating finding out you have fertility problems isn't it but I'm sure you'll get lot's of help and support here.

I hope you don't mind me asking but did you used to post on Confetti forum

Rachel


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Debs,
Just thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Bristol and am 38. I was also recently told by my specialist that with my FSH levels as they were: 13.5ish, one month was 24, I was unlikely to conceive naturally. She didn't give me a down right not likely at all, but it sure feels like it! I also have some sort of blockage in a fallopian tube. I'm to have a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy in May to work on the blockage and see if they find anything else. I'm hoping they wont! It all boils down to positive thoughts I feel.  not so keen on that positive face as it has a worried look, and I don't feel positively worried but positively optimistic! My mum also started her menopause early, 40. So I wasn't that surprized with the results of my FSH. But as someone else said, they do change every month, so it's not as if from now on they will go up and up.
For some positive new now! I went to my Chinese doctor after that diagnosis, as I've recently started acupuncture. He gave me a totally different story. Sure we might have this glitch here or there, but these holistic treatments treat the whole body, naturally. I'm well into that. They have a chinese herb that has been proven to lower FSH levels and I know personally someone who was given the same diagnosis as me and was pregnant within 2 months on herbs. So now I'm doing that for FSH and my blockage, meditating and generally trying not to worry. Acupuncture is fantastic, even if you don't like needles! I definitely felt things shifting this month and I've only been on the herbs for 5 weeks. The important thing I think is to get as much info as you can from all directions. It's all about the whole body anyhow not just a number here and a level of some hormone here. Good luck and chinup. That was a long speel!  Jez x


----------



## emsylou (Mar 14, 2008)

Debbicakes, i just wanted to say hello and welcome and good luck for today.xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Debs, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Good on your GP for takign action quickly for you! Your FSh is high yes, but it may be a one off (that sometimes happens) and by no means is is a disaster and mean you cannot conceiev naturally. You may well still be feeling the after effects of the coil as I understand it can take up to 6 months to sort itself out. I hope that your op today goes / is going ok and that any issues are quickly identified and sorted. Sometimes having a lap (espcially if a lap and dye) can sort of kick start things (kind of like a spring clean I suppose) and help in iteself.

Here's a few general links for you to check out while recuperating:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Guys
Firstly thanks so much for all the replies
I am at home recovering from the Hysteroscopy and laparoscopy. God the after effects were painful - Not the stiches but the release of the gas they put inside you - I've had terrible pains in my shoulder and abdomen from where the gas is pushing up my organs.
Anyway - I also a D&C and the Lap and Dye. 

He came to me see me after op - but was still groggy and said he'd found a fibroid which he removed, and that my tubes were fine. Said he'd discuss everything else with me on Monday. I am hoping he would have told me if any other problems there and then - he normally does

Anyway - will wait and see what happens on Monday - back to trying to rest now

Debs


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs

Glad to hear that all those op's are behind you now, and I remember only too well the pain of that gas after a laparascopy.  

Great news that your tubes were ok, and that they took away that nasty fibroid.  Now wish you loads of luck for your appointment on Monday, but hope it's just a formality to confirm everything's ok.

Lots of rest now hun,
Take care
XXX


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

On top of all this I am being seen privately (I work in private medical insurance) but our outpatient allowance for staff is rubbish. I am already £200 over and still have another 2 cons and 2 sets of blood tests to go !  £ 460 for all the bloods I just had !    

Have spoken to my boss and he is going to see what he can do about them paying for all of it. At least the surgery was covered in full !

And my god that pain was awful - I had a lap in 1996 but honestly can;t remember it being so bad. But I was like a child curled up crying for 2 days - today is the first day I have felt half normal, but still wiped out

Just hope he says everything else was ok on Monday - not sure i can take much more (had a very stressful month with other stuff as well !) 

Thanks so much xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG - that is so much money.  .  We were lucky to have all our tests done on the NHS, although we are paying for our tx privately.  Particularly bad as you even work in private medical insurance.  Hope your boss manages to persuade them to pay for it all.  Goodness know what the surgery would have costed.

After my laparascopy I was in so much pain I had to have morphine to calm me down.  I was so relieved when I was told I didn't need a laparascopy last year.

So sorry to hear it's been a stressful month all round - seems like we all end up attracting lots of stress when the IF stuff is going on.
Take care of yourself.
X


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Jeza said:


> Hi Debs,
> Just thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Bristol and am 38. I was also recently told by my specialist that with my FSH levels as they were: 13.5ish, one month was 24, I was unlikely to conceive naturally. She didn't give me a down right not likely at all, but it sure feels like it! I also have some sort of blockage in a fallopian tube. I'm to have a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy in May to work on the blockage and see if they find anything else. I'm hoping they wont! It all boils down to positive thoughts I feel.  not so keen on that positive face as it has a worried look, and I don't feel positively worried but positively optimistic! My mum also started her menopause early, 40. So I wasn't that surprized with the results of my FSH. But as someone else said, they do change every month, so it's not as if from now on they will go up and up.
> For some positive new now! I went to my Chinese doctor after that diagnosis, as I've recently started acupuncture. He gave me a totally different story. Sure we might have this glitch here or there, but these holistic treatments treat the whole body, naturally. I'm well into that. They have a chinese herb that has been proven to lower FSH levels and I know personally someone who was given the same diagnosis as me and was pregnant within 2 months on herbs. So now I'm doing that for FSH and my blockage, meditating and generally trying not to worry. Acupuncture is fantastic, even if you don't like needles! I definitely felt things shifting this month and I've only been on the herbs for 5 weeks. The important thing I think is to get as much info as you can from all directions. It's all about the whole body anyhow not just a number here and a level of some hormone here. Good luck and chinup. That was a long speel!  Jez x


Jezza - A few people have said about acupuncture and Chinese med so may start investigating. Well it can't hurt can it !

Thanks so much

Debs xx


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Julie Wilts said:


> OMG - that is so much money. . We were lucky to have all our tests done on the NHS, although we are paying for our tx privately. Particularly bad as you even work in private medical insurance. Hope your boss manages to persuade them to pay for it all. Goodness know what the surgery would have costed.
> 
> After my laparascopy I was in so much pain I had to have morphine to calm me down. I was so relieved when I was told I didn't need a laparascopy last year.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much - I know so so expensive isn't. Really hope Boss can sort something out as I could do without forking out £500-600 just for the diagnostic stuff.

Am very glad it was not just me with the pain - I thought I was acting like a big baby LOL

Debs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't worry Debs - I am usually a real baby with pain, but surprisingly only had TENS and gas/air when I had DD.  DH was convinced I wasn't in labour coz I wasn't screaming in pain and digging my nails into him.  .  He was so suprised when they said I was 4cms dilated and contracting every 5 minutes. lol.


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Now I really was a big baby with dd. I had Tens. Gas & Air, Pethedine and finally an Epidural - The whole shibang

But in my defense I had a serious condition call Obstetric Cholestasis (can cause still birth) and had to be induced 3 weeks early. They made me have the epidural to keep BP down (well thats my excuse and I am sticking to it !)


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

You don't need to defend yourself to me hun.  If it had really hurt me that much I would have anything they'd offered  .  The bit that really hurt was the ventouse delivery with episiotomy, and then I wished I'd had some pain relief .  We had dd at 35+6 so hadn't really decided on what pain relief I was going to use.  Kind of made it up as we went along.  My belief these days is that you have what you need to make the birthing experience a good one - better to look back with fond memories than traumatic ones.


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

I had ventouse as well - and an episiotomy. But they'd topped up the epidural so I didn't feel a thing  

My "Birth plan" consisted of "No Forceps"!  That was it - same as you - I'd not had time to think about it.

And am completely with you on pain relief - my view was give me ANYTHING which helps a bit

(Sorry about delay in replying - had to venture out for first time to take dd to tap dancing - totally shattered me just being out for 45 mins !)


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs - No worries about delay in replying, I've been sorting out getting dd settled for bed, then ironing, then dinner for us.  Finally my feet are up and back to FF.

Hope it wasn't too painful venturing out - I remember driving with a cushion across my stomach because the safety belt hurt my tummy so much.

Lots of luck for Monday then with your appointment.
XXX


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

DD - is now 8 and supposed to have been asleep 1 hour ago (is normally really really good) but been of school because of strike today so she's a bit hyper ! Although using the pretence of "just wanted to check Mummy is OK" - they'll try anything !

I had to put a towel between me and the seatbelt and I couldn't do my jeans up as still so bloated and it rubbed on bruising. Would have been amusing if they'd have fallen down in middle of tap class !

Will keep you updated once I have seen cons

xx


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Julie

Just to let you know - saw cons this afternoon. All they found was a fibroid which they removed. All the histology came back fine - no malignancy (phew !). My uterus, tubes and ovaries were "pristine" as the cons put it   . Well I do like to be tidy

Estrogen at 191 and LH at 6.8 all normal. The FSH level is his only concern as at 25.8 it is high so I am back on CD21 (this Friday for repeats). 

So at least no more bad news

Debs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs,

Oh thats great news hun (well apart from the FSH), but great that it was just a fibroid and removed all ok.  Nice to hear you were all lovely and tidy too.  .  I was so relieved when my HSG last year showed everything was ok.

Hope that your Friday results show a better and lower FSH, so you can make plans.

Julie
XXXX


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks honey

Oh and my lovely boss has said they will pay all the shortfalls and if I need anymore just to let him know

How fab is that

Debs xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs

You're welcome honey.  It's great to have some good news.

I like the sound of your boss, mine told me all about someone's m/c today, which wasn't really what I wanted to hear at the moment.  .

Julie
XX


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Some people just have NO idea.

My Husbands Nan said (on finding out about poss early menopause). "Oh my poor Grandson, he can't have kids"    

Yeah thanks - how to make me feel good


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Unbelievable isn't it.

My friend's dad that I saw this weekend said "aren't you pg yet?".  Felt like saying - yeah, it's just that I'm so anorexic you can't tell.  Aaaargh!  I know we can't expect them to understand, but at least show some compassion.


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

Just a quick update on me
Had Day 21 Bloods and surprise surprise my cycle was "normal" this month (well 27 days so not too bad) so also managed to have Day 4 bloods done this monday

Seeing cons for results at 8.00am tomorrow so am currently very nervous/scared and feel nauseous as anything

OK feel nauseous all the time but worse now. Am prepared for the fact its probably not going to great news especially given how I am feeling at the moment (Sick all day, shattered as well)

So am suspecting a diagnosis of POF/early menopause 

Fingers crossed for me


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs

Will be keeping everything crossed for you honey.   

Great to hear that you had a normal cycle this month too.

We are having a month off from tx after all the trauma from last month, but hope to have our final one (and hopefully the one that works) next month.

Take care,
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Debbiecakes (Apr 20, 2008)

HIya Honey

Sorry you had such a bad month - know how you are feeling

My results were Mixed to say the least

I had Day 21 tests done on Friday 2nd May
I had Day 4 done on Monday 12th May

Bad news - Day 4 FSH was 28.8 so that had gone up. Estrogen was "a little low" at just under 80. LH was 6ish again. (last Day 4 had been FSH 25.8 and Estrogen 191, LH 6.8.

"Good" news - Day 21 tests were bang on to show I was ovulating. Estragen 500 and something, Progesteron was 45, FSH was 3.1 and LH - can't remember but were "really good and strong".  

Cons said if he didn't know better he would swear they were the bloods of two different women !

I am not really certain whether it is good news as I am guessing my egg quality won't be great with such high FSH. I am also guessing they get pg with DOR is almost as difficult as with POF

So basically I have been diagnosed with Diminished Ovarian Reserve as opposed to Ovarian Failure. Told I am moving into menopause but could take years (or months  ). Told IVF not an option as won't touch me with that level of FSH (I knew that anyway).

Advised go home, relax and have lots of sex (DH liked the last bit). Also told "when" it happens to let him know - wish I had his optimism. Although he and his wife went through problems conceiving as well so I know he speaks from the heart

So kind of not sure how I feel at the moment

But think Hubby and I have decided its all too stressful so just going to try and forget about it, relax and if its meant to be it will be.

I manage a team at work who know whats been happening - though best to tell them so they understood if I was not myself. One of them said to me "i wish I was going through menopause" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOw insensitive, but to make matters worse this woman had to go through IVF to have her son


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks honey.  

Firstly  for your colleague at work who said she wished she had the menopause.  She can bloomin well have mine coz I don't want it.  I am sure that if you are late 40's or 50's and have finished your family then it's still a tough thing to go through, but at 37 when you still want children is horrendous.  Thank goodness no-one has ever said that to me .... I don't think I would be able to control myself (especially if AF was on her way).

It's great to hear that you are ovulating ... and my OPK's show that's happening too.  Like you I do wonder what the actual egg quality is though.  Maybe that's why I think my egg was fertilized last month but despite trying to implant it didn't work.  Who knows?

Like you I am not sure how long it will be till the menopause really properly hits .... no more eggs and periods stopping ... so I do feel a bit like I am on borrowed time.  We have also been told that IVF isn't suitable as my FSH at 21.6 is too high.  We've actually been enjoying more sex since all this TTC became a problem, but not just for baby making reasons, so if nothing else we are having some fun.  .

I hope that you do relax and enjoy yourself and  that will be all you need for a BFP.
Lots and lots of luck.
XXXX


----------

